# Barebow riser options



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

unfortunately all the name brands you mentioned are not known for having risers specifically made for barebow although i guess they can be modified as such...AFAIK the only risers specifically made for barebow are the italian ones made by spigarelli and bernardini....i hope Dave T will chime in here as he has a bunch of experience with these risers and is a dedicated barebow archer.....


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

Nexus and GMX are barebow legal (Helix is not). Although there is some discussion about the Nexus because of the dampener in it. If you switch the dampener in a Nexus to a weight it will work barebow. This does mean you have to make a weight that fits yourself.


----------



## Blackfletch (Dec 2, 2006)

The FITA barebow must be capable of passing through a hole or ring of 12.2cm. inside diameter +- 0.5cm. I have two Hoyt Matrix handle risers. You can find them on EBAY or in the AR Itrader. I wouldn't trade them for the world.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> I am looking for a riser that performs well barebow and is legal for competition. Because I value support very highly, I would like one that my local dealer is an authorized reseller for. If I buy it from them, I get service for life. Hoyt, PSE, Win & Win, KAP and Samick are the big players at the local shop.


Each of the makers you have named completely ignore Barebow Recurve archers so I specifically ignore them, i.e. spend my money elsewhere. The riser manufacturers who do support Barebow Recurve are all Italian. Two of them can be obtained from Lancaster Archery Supply (Bernardini & Spigarelli) and you can get all three from Alternative Services in GB (Best of Italy, Bernardini & Spigarelli). I have owned 3 Hoyt risers (GM, Elan & Matrix) and even with home made add on weights of up to 20 oz they still won't balance correctly for me. I have 2 Spigarelli 2001s, a Best Moon Arco Nudo and Best's discontinued Mercury. With the factory weight kits (and my own add on weights in the stab bushing) these feel much better and balance perfectly for me. I've also owned a Bernardini Nilo and their 27" Luxor. They didn't work for me but there was nothing wrong with their finish or construction, they just didn't feel right for my face walker shooting style.

Oh, and I draw 32.75" so we have drawing over the normal limit in common. Where I live most of the archery shops barely recognize recurves exist and those that do think only in terms of the "traditional" hunting recurves. Many wouldn't know what FITA was if you spelled it out for them. That probably explains why I don't have the hang up on my "local dealer" that you do.

Good luck in your search,
Dave


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*f*

I'm in the same camp as Dave. I have been perfectly happy not dealing with local dealers for my barebow. I shoot a Luxor and am very happy with it. I shot a Win NX Xpert and thought I was happy with it until I got my Luxor. There is a noticeable difference for me, but I have only shot it indoors so far. If you are considering shooting in the NFAA Traditional class with this bow, adding weight to the risers you have mentioned will be a problem under the rules.
As Dave mentioned, altservices.com out of the UK is a very good source. They are far less expensive than Lancaster at this time and I have found them to be responsive and excellent to work with.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

How is it dealing with the overseas suppliers? What kind of lead times do you get?


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have had many several dealings with altservices and i am farther away....very reliable and i normally get it within 10 days for stock items thru their royal mail system...very easy to track also....prices are very good too...


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I promise I won't keep this up forever. I am very impressed with the Altservices website and am happy to hear that there service is good. 

I am wondering about the Spigarelli's clicker. Does the barebow version come with it? Is it legal for barebow competitions? If not, is it removeable? Spigarelli is always mentioned when it comes to barebow.

I had been looking for a site that had Best, Spigarelli and Bernardini for awhile and could not find one until now (I was ignoring overseas). What is your evaluation of the three risers in the $500 and under market? Looks like there are several choices in that range.

Spigarelli Explorer II, Revolution, Vision
Best Moon
Bernadini Nilo (a little over 500)

Thanks for all the help. This is quite a good site with lots of very helpful folks.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Clickers are not allowed in Barebow. All the clickers I've ever seen (by any maker) are removable so I don't think that's a problem.

The Vision is Spigarelli's replacement for the well known 2001, which I have and like very much. Don't overlook the famous Spigarelli 650 Club. It is their dedicated Barebow riser and is used by some of the top barebow shooters. Be advised it is heavy (physical weight).

The Moon is Best's replacement for their discontinued Zenit Barebow. The Moon is sometimes sub-titled the Arco Nudo, indicating it's barebow friendliness. I have one of those and it is an excellent riser, well made and well suited to barebow recurve shooting.

I don't personally get along with the Bernardinis (I've owned two now) but that doesn't mean there's anything wrong with them. They just don't seem to fit me. This stuff is all very personal so that it in that context.

Hope this helps some,
Dave


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

The guy that won the indoor NFAA Indoor Nationals the past two years shoots a PSE X-Factor @ 32lbs.

If you shoot one of the Italian bows ( I have a Bernardini) you will have to remove the riser weights if you plan on shooting in the ASA or IBO. The weights are allowable in the NAA, NFAA, and IFAA.

Regardless of the bows with the weighted riser remember it's still the monkey behind the bow that shoots it. I really don't think the weights are necessary for indoor shooting. Dave can chime in if he feels it is necessary for outdoors.

Art


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

ArtV said:


> Dave can chime in if he feels it is necessary for outdoors.


They are only "necessary" if you like them. As I said earlier, this is all very personal. I happen to like a heavy in the hand bow. Doesn't mean any one else will or should. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## gitnbetr (Jan 17, 2007)

*weights*

Art,
I was not aware that ASA had any rule against weights in Traditional class. IBO does for sure.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

ArtV said:


> The guy that won the indoor NFAA Indoor Nationals the past two years shoots a PSE X-Factor @ 32lbs.



Actually the guy (Paul) that won this year (male trad) was shooting a Yamaha riser and limbs. I know because he was shooting next to me.

But yes I believe Carl shoots a X-factor and has won for a few years.

FWIW I have been shooting a Bernardini Luxor a for a few months and absolutely love it. I have shot a PB with it.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

ArtV said:


> If you shoot one of the Italian bows ( I have a Bernardini) you will have to remove the riser weights if you plan on shooting in the ASA or IBO. The weights are allowable in the NAA, NFAA, and IFAA.
> 
> Art


Pls note that the riser weights of the Bernardini risers, specifically those of the Nilo and Luxor, are part of the basic design of the riser and have not to be considered "added" to it. They are supplied as standard to the risers, and have to be inserted inside it in one, 2, 3 or 4 combinations, depending from user preference, and fixed by the screws provided. So in no way they are added weights, but just removable parts of the riser. Basically, the user decides if to "drill holes" in the riser or not... 
In other terms, they were Ok for FITA Standard bow class, are OK for Bare Bow and for special Italian FITARCO youngers class (no weights or stabilizers).
They should be also allowed in ASA and IBO because of this .... Someone should rise a question to these Federations. If these weights are forbidden, then in theory all removable parts of the riser should be forbidden, too, including rods steel bushings, for instance...


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Just got a newsletter showing that K1 archery is now carrying the Luxor at a great price that is $170.00 cheaper that Lancaster

http://k1-archery.com/recurvebows/bernardini luxor.php

Vittorio, the IBO has some ridiculous rules. They reportedly banned a U.S. made riser for the size of the stabilizer bushing.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Vittorio said:


> Pls note that the riser weights of the Bernardini risers, specifically those of the Nilo and Luxor, are part of the basic design of the riser and have not to be considered "added" to it. They are supplied as standard to the risers, and have to be inserted inside it in one, 2, 3 or 4 combinations, depending from user preference, and fixed by the screws provided. So in no way they are added weights, but just removable parts of the riser. Basically, the user decides if to "drill holes" in the riser or not...
> In other terms, they were Ok for FITA Standard bow class, are OK for Bare Bow and for special Italian FITARCO youngers class (no weights or stabilizers).
> They should be also allowed in ASA and IBO because of this .... Someone should rise a question to these Federations. If these weights are forbidden, then in theory all removable parts of the riser should be forbidden, too, including rods steel bushings, for instance...


Excellent suggestion and good info.

Art


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

SBills said:


> Just got a newsletter showing that K1 archery is now carrying the Luxor at a great price that is $170.00 cheaper that Lancaster
> 
> http://k1-archery.com/recurvebows/bernardini luxor.php
> 
> Vittorio, the IBO has some ridiculous rules. They reportedly banned a U.S. made riser for the size of the stabilizer bushing.


The IBO wants to keep the Traditional Class traditional. That's why you can't shoot with a plunger button. The rules have been pushed enough by the guys shooting Olympic style recurves and building the shelves up with putty so they can shoot "off the shelf". The longbow rules are the most extensive of any class in the IBO because guys will push the limits on what is a "longbow" Coming in with an olympic riser with reflex/deflex limbs....give me a break. I saw a guy do it. So, they have to be very comprehensive with the rules or guys will stretch (cheat) them as far as they can.

Art


----------



## bradd7 (Oct 17, 2008)

I a having the same problem with weighted risers up here in Canada. There are 3 governing bodies, two different descriptions and one that defers to FITA rulings for barebow.

My contention is that as long as it is an integral part of the riser design, it should be allowed, simply because heavier woods in a custom riser design add weight. One argument cancels the other out.

Maybe try to get together with other metal riser shooters, and either launch a petition or create a situation for valuable consideration at the IBO next general meeting.


----------



## mholz (Sep 7, 2005)

*Bernardini Luxor*



Hank D Thoreau said:


> I was told I might get more responses here in the FITA board.
> 
> I am looking for a riser that performs well barebow and is legal for competition.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

mholz said:


> Both my husband and I had the Spigarelli 2001 but sold them and purchased Bernardini Luxors.


And I bought the two Spigs and am still shooting them. They are among my favorites. (LOL) See it is a very personal thing.

Dave


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I wish that trying a barebow was that simple. You cannot find them here in the states. I know nobody that owns one.

As a left handed guitarist, I have learned to buy on research, recommendations and faith -- since you cannot find high quality instruments in stores. And you rarely know if your selection was wrong since you do not get an opportunity to try the alternative. At least I have experience taking such leaps of faith. Let's hope that the Best Moon that I order was the right (or good) choice.

Now I have to decide on a rest and plunger. Choices, choices, choices...


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Believe me Hank, everyone who's posted here knows exactly what you are talking about. We've all bought on faith and sometimes gotten lucky. Other times it doesn't work out, you try to get as much of your investment back as you can, then try something else. 

Arrows can be even worse. A dozen of the wrong size doesn't re-sell nearly as well as a riser. (smiley face goes here)

Dave


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks to all that contributed to this thread. I received my Best Moon Arco Nudo this weekend. It is really smooth -- much better than my old set up. Need to work on tuning the bow. I am just beginning to experiment with string walking. My first experience is that it really detunes the bow. I am sure that a lot of that is how you shoot.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Thanks to all that contributed to this thread. I received my Best Moon Arco Nudo this weekend. It is really smooth -- much better than my old set up. Need to work on tuning the bow. I am just beginning to experiment with string walking. My first experience is that it really detunes the bow. I am sure that a lot of that is how you shoot.



For String Walking...a good rule of thumb is to tune your bow to how you shoot it for your average shot distance and use an adjustable plunger such as the Beiter cushion plunger to adjust your tune to match the position of you fingers on the string for a specific distance.

Ray


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Would a Win Win Inno riser fit the criteria for the Barebow class? If not...which organizations wouldn't it?

It looks like it would fit through a 4" hole.

Thanks,

Ray


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I think you made a good choice. I'm a big fan of the BEST risers...

Right now, I'm using my 27" Bernardini for my barebow riser. With the 4 integral weights it makes a super barebow rig.



> No matter how poorly I shoot, I manage to end the day with the same number of arrows as I started with. Can't say the same about golf. Besides, you can't set up a shotgun range in your garage.


And this is a great quote. Don't know you, but I like you already... 

John.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I believe it would-one bow was banned due to the riser having features that could be considered an aid to sighting-I remember seeing that when I was studying to be a regional judge. But the inno will fit through that hole. I will try to find that ruling


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...etations/2005/Book4Article9.3.1.2-25Oct05.pdf

The laminated Spigarelli riser-REVOLUTION-is not legal for BB despite meeting the size specs. My wife shoots (along with her spigarelli Club 650) an old WW (the first one with the carbon part riser) for BB and that has passed national judge's inspections


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Jim C said:


> http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...etations/2005/Book4Article9.3.1.2-25Oct05.pdf
> 
> The laminated Spigarelli riser-REVOLUTION-is not legal for BB despite meeting the size specs. My wife shoots (along with her spigarelli Club 650) an old WW (the first one with the carbon part riser) for BB and that has passed national judge's inspections


The Spigarelli Revolution riser IS legal in FITA for Bare Bow shooting. Originally, the model had some parts protruding inside the window, so FITA judged the design not to be legal. Then, immediately Spigarelli modified the riser to avoid such problem, and also offered to all early buyers shooting BB to replace the original model with the modified one. This happened already some years ago, so all REvolution risers presently in the market are ok for FITA BB.

The fact that Korean makers don't understand the existance of the BB world is certified by the fact that the 2008 FITA Field BB World Champion, Sergio Massimo Cassiani, despite being Italian, has won the title using a W&W Exfeel riser (with Winex limbs) , but W&W even did not perceive this victory as a promotion to their products and has made no mention of it. 
The Exfeel riser is out of production since a couple of years, but W&W has resurrected it in 2009 with some small changes and the new name "Winex" ... and surely is a cheaper alternative to be considerd for BB shooting.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

*Spig Rev*

Vittorio,

Thanks for the history and update on the Spig riser. I have been eyeing one for myself on Alt for awhile and reading the FITA website I thought it was illegal. There is an old ruling on the website that obviously only applied at the time, no update currently on the web. Thanks again. 

PS....your post just cost me...lol


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

BLACK WOLF said:


> Would a Win Win Inno riser fit the criteria for the Barebow class? If not...which organizations wouldn't it?
> 
> It looks like it would fit through a 4" hole.
> 
> ...


The only risers I know of that won't qualify for FITA BB are those with a Tech bar (Hoyt) and the newest W&W (TF Apecs). I believe Merlin has or had a recurve riser with a sort of "tech bar" but it ran in front of the grip. That one might not make it through the 4.8" ring either.

Dave


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

Thanks, Dave! 

Ray


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Dave you might be thinking of the Greenhorn riser. Since Seimandi (sp) shoots one (or did) I assume it fits. 

Merlin had the front bar compound riser but hasn't to date released a recurve riser of similar design that I am aware of.

Re: the W&W to my eye it looks like the location of the TFS at one of the thickest (front to rear) parts of the riser might prevent it fitting through the ring. Just a guess.


----------



## barking mad (Oct 17, 2006)

Scott,

Greenhorn has the Sirius with a tech bar. Of it's barebow compatibility I have no idea, since I've only seen it in pictures. Looks like a tight fit through the 12.2 cm ring, though.










Btw, last year at the indoor nationals (FFAA) I saw a Greenhorn riser that was barebow specific, but have not been able to find any info over it after that. It had lines somewhat reminiscent of the 650 club, but this one actually looked quite stylish. Despite being purple, lol. If anyone has more info on these risers I would be very happy to learn more.

-bm.


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

I would be very suprised if that greenhorn would be barebow legal. Even if it fit through the ring (which I doubt) couldn't the tech bar be seen as an aiming aid somehow?

What is the point of the tech bar, anyway?

Mark


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Mark Hedges said:


> I would be very suprised if that greenhorn would be barebow legal. Even if it fit through the ring (which I doubt) couldn't the tech bar be seen as an aiming aid somehow?
> 
> What is the point of the tech bar, anyway?
> 
> Mark


I assume that all so-called tech bars are a way to add dorsal stiffness to the riser without adding a lot of weight.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

That's the riser I was thinking of. Thought it was a Merlin. My apologies to them.

Dave


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

barking mad said:


> Scott,
> Greenhorn has the Sirius with a tech bar. Of it's barebow compatibility I have no idea, since I've only seen it in pictures. Looks like a tight fit through the 12.2 cm ring, though.
> -bm.


The greenhorn Sirius is not barebow legal by default. Only 1 mm needs to be trimmed of the grip to make it pass through the 12.2 cm ring - making it barebow legal.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

Interesting! You wouldn't think so to look at it. (smile)

Dave


----------

